# Eagel Cuda 300



## Renner1 (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
kaufe mir das oben gennante Echolot und wollte mal eure Erfahrungen hören!
Sind die Sicheln gut erkennbar oder verpixelt und am allerbesten wären noch Bilder im Einsatz!


----------



## steppes (17. Oktober 2010)

*Testbericht Eagel Cuda 168 300*

Hallo, das 300er ist der Nachfolger des bewährten 168er. Ich habe noch den Echolottestbericht der Fisch und Fang, da wurde das 168er als Tip empfohlen. Kurze PN an mich und ich schick dir den Testbericht als pdf per email.


----------



## DerSimon (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Erst einmal Danke für den Testbericht an Steppes! :m
Mich würden auch ein paar Erfahrungsberichte interessieren. Kann man mit dem Echo gut den Unterschied zwischen Algen, Schlamm und festem Grund erkennen?


----------



## Renner1 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Würde mich auch interessieren!
Könnte man den Saugnapfhalter mit Klebeband am Schlauch montieren? 
Ich hab nähmlich Angst das der Geber ins Wasser fällt!

MFG Renner1


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Also bei meinem 168er ist da wenig mit Sicheln...
eher schon Kleckse, Punkte...

Aber es zeigt mir, _dass_ da Fische da sind, und das reicht mir.


----------



## André von Rügen (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

wer fische suchen will muss deutlich mehr investieren,
zum kanten und löcher suchen nutze ich das cuda 300 sehr gerne und ist dafür auch absolut zu gebrauchen.
das ist meine meinung.

gruss andre


----------



## Renner1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Aber Fischschwärme kann man schon erkennen?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*



Renner1 schrieb:


> Aber Fischschwärme kann man schon erkennen?


 

Ja klar.


----------



## Renner1 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Und Bodenhärteanzeige?


----------



## DerSimon (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Ja, das wäre mir auch das Wichtigste. Erkennt man ob es sich um Schlamm, Algen oder festen Boden handelt?


----------



## Peacemaker (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Morgen die Herren!
Also ob es sich um Schlamm oder festen Untergrund handelt kann man erkennen!!
@Renner1:Also ich mache immer ein bisschen Haftcreme auf den Saugnapf,dann hält das BOMBE;-)

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Renner1 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Hallo,
ich habe ne dumme Frage!
Wenn ich mit dem Boot fahre dann Bewegt sich das Bild ja weiter also genau das was unter mir ist wird angezeigt!
Oder kann ich nur beim Ankern genau das sehen was unter mir ist!
Hat noch jemand Bilder von euren Echolot im Einsatz mit Sicheln!

MFG Renner1


----------



## DerSimon (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umbau des Cuda 300 vom festen zum portablen Gerät? Und funktioniert auch der Umbau zum Funkecholot?


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Umbau des Cuda 300 vom festen zum portablen Gerät? Und funktioniert auch der Umbau zum Funkecholot?




Funkecholot - nein.

Portable:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201498

Ob man die Halterung auf oder in den Koffer baut ist Geschmackssache.#h


----------



## Renner1 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Welches Echolot könnt ihr mir den empfehlen bis 200€!


----------



## DerSimon (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Danke für die Antwort Professor Tinca!
Liegt der Unterschied zwischen portabel und nicht portabel lediglich darin, dass die portable Version in einem Koffer ist? Oder gibt es da noch andere Unterschiede?


----------



## Peacemaker (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

@ Renner1:
Also du kannst auch sehen was unter dir passiert wenn du dich bewegst!Je nachdem wie schnell du bist kannst du am echolot die Bildlaufgeschwindigkeit einstellen....also wenn du stehst 0% und wenn du schneller fährst 100%...

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Renner1 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Danke was haltet ihr von dem Lowrance X 50 Ds?


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort Professor Tinca!
> Liegt der Unterschied zwischen portabel und nicht portabel lediglich darin, dass die portable Version in einem Koffer ist? Oder gibt es da noch andere Unterschiede?




NÖ.
Das Gerät und der Geber sind gleich. Nur eben mit transportabler Halterung.
Nur noch Geberstange und Batterie dazu und ab . . .

#h#h


----------



## Markus3940 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> NÖ.
> Das Gerät und der Geber sind gleich. Nur eben mit transportabler Halterung.
> Nur noch Geberstange und Batterie dazu und ab . . .
> 
> #h#h


 

Richtig, das portable Gerät ist etwas kompackter als des Feste.
Habe mir vor einem Jahr das Feste zugelegt und es umgebaut. Mehrkosten ca. 25€.
Wenn ich heute Zuhause bin, kann ich es mal knipsen und das Bild ins Board stellen.


----------



## DerSimon (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Na dann macht es für mich pers. überhaupt keinen Sinn ein portables zu kaufen. Dann hab ich noch etwas für den Winter zum basteln #6

Was nutzt ihr denn für Akkus?

@Markus: Wäre schön wenn du das machen könntest. Ein paar mehr Anregungen sind immer gut.


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Im Moment noch zwei hiervon:http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=360307090887&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT  , hintereinander (in Reihe) geschaltet. Rüste aber irgendwann auf Akku um.


----------



## Renner1 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Hi,
ich hab heute das Eagle Fishmark 320 gekauft!
Da es ein festmontage ist wollte ich mal fragen ob ich mir das hier Kaufen könnte:http://www.angel-schlageter.de/Echo...rtable-Version-S-Plastikkoffer-Set--1772.html 
Dann würde ich den Akku in die box legen!
Wie verbinde ich den Akku mit dem Echolot?
Der Saugnapfgeber ist der mit nem Kabel oder muss ich noch eins kaufen?

MFG Renner1


----------



## Markus3940 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Moing #h,

hier wie versprochen die Bilder von meinem Echolotumbau.
Die Tasche habe ich bei Askari für 19,95€ bekommen.
Ich habe ein Brett zugeschnitten, dass es in die Tasche passt und anschließend die Echolothalterung daran befestigt.
Das Geberkabel kann auf der Taschenrückseite heraus gelegt werden und dort in einer Netztasche verstaut werden.
Als Akku verwende ich einen Bleigelakku, den ich noch hatte, würde man ihn kaufen müssen, so müsste man 9,90€ investieren. Für die Kabel habe ich ein handelsübliches Stecksystem (Bananenstecker) verwendet, da ich die Pole verlängert habe, um das Handling zur Akkuladung zu verbessern, sonst müsste man das Brett jedes mal ausbauen, um an die Kontakte für den Ladevorgang zu gelangen, da sich der Akku unter dem Brett befindet.
Die Kabel können im Betriebszustand auf die Rückseite gelegt werden.


----------



## Renner1 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Sieht echt gut aus!
Hast du noch irgendwo ne Sicherung drin?
In anderen Bastelanleitungen steht nähmlich immer was von einer Sicherung!

MFG Renner1


----------



## Markus3940 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Die Sicherung ist am Anschlusskabel direkt mit beim kauf dabei.


----------



## LarsB (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Hallo,

sorry, dass ich mich hier so einklinke, aber ich habe evt eine passende Frage.

Kann man das Cuda auch über die Batterie vom Motor betreiben?

Danke


----------



## Renner1 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

An die Batterie kannst du das auch Anschließen!
Hast du noch Fotos von der Verbindung am Akku?
Das Geberkabel kommt doch hinten rein,oder?


----------



## Markus3940 (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Ja, das Geberkabel kommt hinten in die Netztasche rein, die ist direkt an der Echolottasche dran.
Als Verbindung am Akku, verwende ich 0815 Kabelschuhe, welche die Breite des Batterie Pols haben.


----------



## Renner1 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Hallo,
ich habe mir ja das Eagle Fishmark 320 gekauft!
Kann ich das Echolot auch vom Ufer aus benutzten?
Ich würde den Geber dann einfach an einer Spundwand runterlassen und mit nem Klebeband so befestigen das der Geber knapp unter Wasser ist!
Oder
kann ich den Saugnapf auch an einen Eisensteg napfen?

MFG Renner1


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

So da ich keinen neues thema aufmachen will frag ich mal hier nach. Ich habe das cuda 300 seit ca 3 monaten, jetzt hab ich hier gelesen dass ihr sicheln angezeigt bekommt, diese anzeige habe ich nur selten und dann sehr stark, doch danach ist alles wieder weg, ich denke es liegt vllt an der einstellung, koennt ihr mal posten, wie ihr euer cuda eingestellt habt?


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

Ich hab auch keine Sicheln, sondern Punkte, Kleckse usw...

Solange Kanten, Tiefe und ein paar Fischlein angezeigt werden, finde ich das auch vollkommen ausreichend für meine bescheidenen Ansprüche.

Sicheln sind was für Weicheier!
:q


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (8. November 2010)

*AW: Eagel Cuda 300*

ja ich habe ja nichteinmal punkte oder klecke wenn ich die fischsymbole anmache, bekomme ich oft fische angezeigt, doch wenn ich an einer stelle stehen bleib, wo mit fische angezeigt wurden und schalte die fischsymbolanzeige aus, seh ich garnichts mehr


----------

